# Steam verlangt einen Access Code - Bekomme aber keinen



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Ich habe heute meinen PC mit einem Windows Backup zurück gesetzt. Nun wollte ich Steam starten und es fragte mich nach meinem Passwort. Nach einer kleinen Ewigkeit kommt ein zusätzliches Fenster vom Steam wo auf Englisch steht das Sie mir eine E-Mail zu gesendet haben mit einem Access Code. Leider habe ich die E-Mail aber bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen 

Hat noch jemand das Problem? Und oder kann mir jemand helfen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

Mal im Spam nachgeschaut?
Vielleicht hattest du damals als du den Steam Account erstellt hast, vielleicht ne andere eMail Adresse?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Mal im Span nachgeschaut?
> Vielleicht hattest du damals als du den Steam Account erstellt hast, vielleicht ne andere eMail Adresse?


 
GMail hat Online kein SPAM Ordner  Und wie soll ich herausfinden welche E-Mail Adresse ich damals angegeben habe?


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> GMail hat Online kein SPAM Ordner  Und wie soll ich herausfinden welche E-Mail Adresse ich damals angegeben habe?


 
Tja das ist natürlich so eine Sache, Steam verschickt den Schlüssel natürlich an die eMail Adresse auf die der Steam Account registriert ist.
Du könntest natürlich den Steam Support anschreiben und darum bitten dir zu helfen.

Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich nachweisen müssen das dir der Steam Account gehört, 
durch einen CD Key eines deiner Steam Spiele, oder eine Rechnung/Beleg dafür das du die Spiele gekauft hast.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Nicht nötig da die E-Mail Adresse stimmt, habe auf der Homepage von Steam nachgeschaut. Da war die Meldung dann in Deutsch und es wurde meine E-Mail Adresse angezeigt die stimmte. Den Support muss ich wohl in Englisch Kontaktieren? Ich habe angegeben das ich nichts bekommen habe und wurde dann auf eine Englische How do Seite geschmissen.


----------



## Singler (1. April 2011)

Hast du mal auf den Button "What E-Mail Message? I don't have it..." geklickt?


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

Ich hatte erst einmal Kontakt mit dem Steam Support, das habe ich komplett auf Englisch geregelt.
Ob die auch deutsche Kontakte haben kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen.

btw. Sicher das es keinen Spam Ordner bei GMail gibt?  Hab GMail noch nicht genutzt, kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Singler schrieb:


> Hast du mal auf den Button "What E-Mail Message? I don't have it..." geklickt?


 
Selbstredent ... sonst hätte mich ja nichts auf die Support Seite geschmissen 



DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> btw. Sicher das es keinen Spam Ordner bei GMail gibt?  Hab GMail noch nicht genutzt, kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen


 
Kein SPAM Ordner - Wird alles freudestrahlend durchgereicht.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Kein SPAM Ordner - Wird alles freudestrahlend durchgereicht.


 
Na wie prickelnd, aber egal, gehört ja nicht zum Thema.

Hast du den Support schon kontaktiert?
Halte uns auf dem laufenden, bin gespannt wie Steam bei deinem Problem supportet


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Ich muss mir erstmals was passendes auf Englisch zusammen reimen


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:
			
		

> Kein SPAM Ordner - Wird alles freudestrahlend durchgereicht.



Natürlich gibt es einen spam Ordner. Nutze Gmail schon lange. Geh auf Gmail.com und schau einfach drin nach.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Und wo soll der sein?


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

Vielleicht unter "8 weitere", da könnte ein Spamordner dabei sein


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Jo. Wenn du mir nicht glauben willst, schick ich die wenn ich zu Hause bin ein Screenshot.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Ach schau an was da unter "8 weitere" zum Vorschein kommt. Ein SPAM Ordner mit Inhalt 

Jetzt werde ich gesteinigt 

Kann man den nicht mit auf die Daueransichtliste setzen, obwohl das auch egal ist da ich meine Mails bis da do immer per Thunderbird herunterlade. Also muss ich einstellen das Google Mail mir auch SPAM Mails sendet.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich gesteinigt


 
Nee gesteinigt nicht, aber ich sitze gerade mit einem breiten Grinsen vor meinem Rechner


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

GameServer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach schau an was da unter "8 weitere" zum Vorschein kommt. Ein SPAM Ordner mit Inhalt
> 
> Jetzt werde ich gesteinigt
> 
> Kann man den nicht mit auf die Daueransichtliste setzen, obwohl das auch egal ist da ich meine Mails bis da do immer per Thunderbird herunterlade. Also muss ich einstellen das Google Mail mir auch SPAM Mails sendet.



Ja, kannst du. Rechts bei dem pfeil ist nr option dafür.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Unter Einstellungen/ Labels dort kann man den SPAM Ordner Anzeigen/ Ausblenden 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch zusehen wie ich Google Mail dazu überrede mir die SPAM Mails auch auf Thunderbird weiterzuleiten.

Man man man ... wie kann ich nur so verpeilt sein.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (1. April 2011)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon:

War die Steam Mail denn eigentlich in dem Spam Ordner drin?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

DaywalkerEH schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen davon:
> 
> War die Steam Mail denn eigentlich in dem Spam Ordner drin?


 
Einige  is mir schon ein bisschen Peinlich


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Markier sie als kein spam. Dann landen sie da nicht mehr.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Schon erledigt, eine Option die SPAM Mails weiterzuleiten fand ich keine. 

btw: Ich kann wieder zocken


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Idefix Windhund (1. April 2011)

Vielen Dank noch mal an euch.


----------



## böhser onkel (3. April 2011)

Also funzt alles?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (3. April 2011)

Jap, alles geht.


----------

